# What Breed of Goat are these!



## enolderman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey,

We just got some goats they are all dwarf goats but they look different. I am needing assistance in identifying these breeds. Our goal is to have a herd we can milk. Thank you in advance!

Since I am new to this site I can not post photos up here. Here is the link instead to the photos.

The Brown one with a goatee is Cinnamon. The Grey with goatee is Truffles and the small girl without a goatee is Raja.

Please help Identify the breads for me!!!

I will get more posts and try to get the pics to you



Thanks again


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 27, 2012)

There is no link posted


----------



## crazyland (Jan 27, 2012)

You just have to make 10 posts to upload photos. You can introduce yourself at the bottom of the forum. That will be one more post for you. Lol
I use photobucket for my photos instead of uploading to the site. Others use flicker and Facebook. 
Can't wait to see your goats!


----------



## enolderman (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for the enthusiasm as soon as I get more I will share them!


----------



## enolderman (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally got the pics going just want to be sure these girls are Nigerian Dwarfs. Thanks in advance 
Raja






Cinnamon





Truffles


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 4, 2012)

they look like Nigerian Dwarf to me.  Nice looking goats!  Beautiful color.  Can't see Cinnamon.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> they look like Nigerian Dwarf to me.  Nice looking goats!  Beautiful color.  Can't see Cinnamon.


X2


----------



## hcppam (Feb 7, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3 nice.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 8, 2012)

x3 Nigerian Dwarf, though the bottom one looks a little like my pygmy in the face.


----------



## 3kidsmom (Feb 13, 2012)

I also agree that the top (brown) goat looks to be a nigerian dwarf.  The other totally looks like a pygmy goat though.


----------

